# Good TV



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

This was good so I borrowed it from another site. It was a report on concealed carry.... in a positive light.

http://wmctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=7887906

Ron Krelstein, a Germantown self-defense attorney who wrote the Memphis Police Department's "shoot, don't shoot" policy in 1971, says the law also provides civil immunity to any Tennessee citizen who kills someone in self-defense. That means they cannot be sued by the attacker's family for losses or damages.

Wish we had that in Texas!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice. I wish more news outlets would do spots like that.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

bps3040 said:


> This was good so I borrowed it from another site. It was a report on concealed carry.... in a positive light.
> 
> http://wmctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=7887906
> 
> ...


Actually, we do. Civil Practice and Remedies Code, Chapter 83: If you are found to be justified in using force or deadly force under Section 9, you have civil immunity against any civil action brought by the person, representative, or next-of-kin of the person against whom the deadly force was used.

Note this does not shield you from damage to third parties found to be "reckless". If you shoot at a BG and hit a bystander, that bystander could still have a case against you if your action meets the standard for recklessness, which negates justification.


----------

